# lets see your toolboxes.



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

because i love pics. lets see what you carry your tools in, or what you take to the track with you. this is NOT a custom pit box thread like i started many moons ago.. 

1. Do you carry just a tackle box?
2. Do you carry a hauler box/bag and tool box?
3. Do you use serepate cases.. or tupperware...

take pics. Lets see um.

I love pics!!


----------



## fredracer (Nov 21, 2001)

This is what I take to the track.

and I can carry it in in one trip


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

fredracer said:


> This is what I take to the track.
> and I can carry it in in one trip


That's nice. Way smaller than my setup. 









thats my toolbox with attatched lower compartments for spare screws and parts. 

each drawer i keep my tools, my wires, the top compartment i keep lubes, brushes, support equipment. its a task... heh. 

i then usually carry another box for my tires, batteries, misc items. I think I am going to invest in a Trinity/Associated Car Hauler bag to consolidate. 

do i really need all this stuff? probably not.. but have you ever taken what you think you need and end up saying "crap" i dont have.. and buying it at the track? LOL. I mean even with my big box.. i usually end up buying something HAHAHAHAHA.


----------



## fredracer (Nov 21, 2001)

AH 

It does un pack to this


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

whoa... where did that case hide with the 2 chargers..


----------



## BRDRACING (Dec 7, 2001)

Man you guys pack light LOL


----------



## BobT (Sep 25, 2001)

My batteries, fuel and radio come in with me but the rest stays in the car during the out-door racing season.









I got the toybox when I was 3. That makes it 50 years old. But is still holds my toys.









Just flip open the lid and plug in the soldering iron and I'm ready to go.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

booo ive seen yours already ;P ~ j/k hehehe. nice. wish i could pack up my car like that.


----------



## calvin (Jan 2, 2002)

All packed up and ready to go. Four cars and support equipment. I guess it didn't like my picture.


----------



## calvin (Jan 2, 2002)

Try again


----------



## CORO KID (Jun 23, 2002)

Calvin
your way to neat,you better get some help!Don`t you know each car takes about 20lbs of stuff to support!
Your system looks sweet nice job!
CORO KID


----------



## fredracer (Nov 21, 2001)

rcmits:

the "case with the two chargers" fits inside the tool box it is sitting on.

I just take it out of the box set it on the pit table and plug it in ------oh and its two chargers and two power supplys with fans drawing air in from the sides and top


----------



## calvin (Jan 2, 2002)

Thanks for the compliment Coro, but just to put things into context, my work area.....!


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

20lbs? thats it.. hmmm can soemone explain to me why i seem to always carry 8 sets of offroad tires to a race?! AHAHHAHAHA


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

Just In case.........................You know what I mean


----------



## BadSign (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey Calvin- where'd you get the two wheel carts, or who makes them?


----------



## calvin (Jan 2, 2002)

BadSign,
All it is is a heavy duty cart like you would use for carry on luggaqe. I can't remember for sure, but I believe I got them at Wal-Mart or somewhere like that. Look around in the luggage or travel department. Try to find as "heafty" one as possible to put up with the abuse. One of these carts I've used for over three years and it's still going strong including weekly trips up and down four flights of stairs. Attached is a picture of the cart folded up for storage.


----------



## tdyoung58 (Feb 23, 2002)

I have one of the old Plano boxes, then I have one of the Craftsman tool boxes, (the big plastic thing that you can stand on).

And I still leave my 30 amp power supply and dyno home

I think I bring entirely to much stuff with me, nah, I know I do.... LOL


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

thought i'd revive this old post


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

My Protege is always full, toolbox, two big bags, radio box, parts box, charger/ps box, chairs, tables...but you know what? Everyone says I bring way too much stuff, but then why am I always the one helping everyone out with tools and parts?  If I didn't bring it, I think half the racers at our club wouldn't have a complete day!


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

youz gotta post piccsszzzz


----------



## Mayhem (May 5, 2002)

I tried, not nearly enough space to upload the pic!


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

Mayhem said:


> I tried, not nearly enough space to upload the pic!


how big is the pic.. ill host it for you.
send it to me at work..

[email protected] and ill host it for you and post it.. just gimme a description or something


----------



## Slider (Dec 7, 2003)

How bout a 6' by 10' trailer.That way you got it all.


----------



## lastplace (May 17, 2002)

this is my charging station


forget file too big, I don't have these problrms at the other RC website


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

I'd really like to see more Tool boxes. More ideas for trimming down my stuff.


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

lastplace said:


> this is my charging station
> 
> 
> forget file too big, I don't have these problrms at the other RC website


email it to me.. ill post it for you..

[email protected] (this is my work addy with gobs of space)


----------



## Trixter (Oct 8, 1998)

Here is a shot of my tool box at home n the hobby room.


----------



## Lester24 (Oct 18, 2001)

Here's mine!!!!!!!

Lester

<html>
</body>
<center>
<img src="http://www.geocities.com/lester7324/pitarea2.JPG">
</center>
<center>

<img src="http://www.geocities.com/lester7324/rccar4.jpg">
</center>
<center>

<img src="http://www.geocities.com/lester7324/24car1.JPG">
</center>
</body>
</html>


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

fixed your post


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

holy nuts batman resize!


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I detect a Jeff Gordon fan......:thumbsup:


----------



## Lester24 (Oct 18, 2001)

Thanks for fixing the post!!!!


Lester24


----------



## acyrier (Oct 14, 2003)

Soo...who's your favorite racer?


----------

